# Axiom M22 Bookshelf Speakers



## fax6202 (Apr 5, 2012)

Can anyone who owns the M22's comment on them. I am about to purchase but would like to hear from folks who have some opinions on them. thanks.


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

Check out this review, it should give you some pointers.
http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...nd-master-5-2-home-theater-system-review.html

Cheers,
Bill.


----------



## gtpsuper24 (Jun 24, 2009)

fax6202 said:


> Can anyone who owns the M22's comment on them. I am about to purchase but would like to hear from folks who have some opinions on them. thanks.


I've had the M22 V2s since 2007-2008. For $500 I think there are much better options out there. About 7 months ago I got a set of Arx A1 bookshelfs and Arx A2 LCRs. Using the A2s with in vertical with the tweeter rotated they destroyed the M22s easily and are about $50 cheaper. 

I found that the M22s need a subwoofer to sound good, but the A2s have about 40hrz better extension than the M22s and you can get by without a subwoofer for stereo listening sometimes. I've ran the A2s as full range and never had a hint of distortion or stress from the woofers, the M22s need to be crossed around 100hrz depending on output in smaller rooms 80hrz might work. Movies the A2s add so much more dynamics in the midbass and midrange plus the planar tweeters have much better "micro dynamics" and just a crisper but natural sound to them. 

My opinion of Axiom has become they are lower end build and part quality, middle to low end performance with a premium price. Axiom use to be top of the ID brands or close to it, but now there is just so many newer brands out that have exceeded Axiom in every way. Axiom seems to be stuck in cruise control while many other brands push the envelope in performance, build quality, parts and design while usually staying within the Axiom prices.


----------

